# Question about returning to stock, unrooted



## mikewelch5 (Jul 27, 2011)

I had a question. I'm on liquid right now and am having some speaker problems. They were there before I flashed the the rom. Vzw is going to let me exchange it. Just so I'm safe. I wanted to ask if I had the right idea of what I needed to do.

I'm assuming I can just Odin back to stock with a factory image?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755386

Would that be the file I would need to use? Also, the thing that had me confused was a stock kernel. How would I go about that?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, flash the stock factory image in ODIN, stock kernel is included in the ODIN file. Also this info has been covered in two other threads already. Just search through the forums a little, most topics have been covered:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32489-best-path-back-to-unrooted-stock/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30181-how-to-return-verizon-galaxy-s3-to-stock-unrooted/


----------



## mikewelch5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I saw those but didn't see anything about the kernel, so that's why I wanted to ask. I didn't realize it was included. So thanks for point that out. Gonna do it this afternoon.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

mikewelch5 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I saw those but didn't see anything about the kernel, so that's why I wanted to ask. I didn't realize it was included. So thanks for point that out. Gonna do it this afternoon.


Well, you're definitely doing it the right way - asking questions to make sure you know what you are doing before you do it. The full stock ODIN files will replace ROM, kernel, and recovery. You will get best results if you use a usb port in the back of your computer nearest the mother board. If you are using a laptop, make sure the laptop is plugged in while you are using ODIN. Other than that, make sure your phone is on a sturdy surface while flashing through ODIN so it doesn't fall during flashing and come unplugged or worse, hit the ground while the bootloader is being flashed, and you should be good to go.


----------

